

Ruby Hacking Guide - speednoise
http://rhg.rubyforge.org/

======
MrBra
I guess this is a fundamental step for the Ruby ecosystem.

I've heard many times people complaining that Ruby's internals are not well
documented yet or if they are it's been mostly done in japanese only.

Will this serve the cause and finally break the barrier between occidental and
oriental sides of Ruby code development?

